# [FAQ] Folding @ Home - VOR DEM ERSTELLEN NEUER THREADS LESEN



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2012)

Kleine Linksammlung zu oft gestellten Fragen. 



_Ich bin Anfänger und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll._ oder _Was zur Hölle ist das hier überhaupt?_
->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html

_Ich habe eine schnelle CPU, möchte mich steigern. Ich habe gehört, dass das mit "Bigadv" geht - aber was ist das überhaupt?_
->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/216368-info-alles-ueber-bigadv.html

_Mein SMP-Client hat sich ein P6040 oder P6041 heruntergeladen. Ist die lange Rechenzeit normal?_
->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...6040-und-p6041-wichtig-vorm-fragen-lesen.html





Anregungen zum Ausbau sind gerne gesehen .


----------

